# Dog losing hair and flaky skin - Mites/Mange?



## Barlos (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a 8 yr old corgi that's recently been developing patchy bald spots on his back, I would roughly say he has about 3 spots right now and one on his tail. The spots are crusty around the edges and flake off resembling dandruff, and some have dark reddish-brown spots on them. I've tried using a flea and tick shampoo with pyrethins, but it has not helped at all. At this point I'm not sure what to do, but I suspect he has mites. I've also read online that selsun blue (the dandruff shampoo for humans) has been effective on mites and I may end up trying it on him the next time I give him a bath. Could anyone offer a possible diagnosis as to what it is?

I've attached some pictures of the spots, any help at this point would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

What does your vet say?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Please read the header at the top of this subforum and see your vet


----------

